# Zurück aus Florida



## norge_klaus (3. Oktober 2004)

Hi Boardies,

wir sind nach einem tollen Urlaub in Florida wohlbehalten wieder zu Hause gelandet. Das Angeln war in diesem Urlaub zwar nur zweitrangig, aber einen ausführlichen Angelbericht wird es trotzdem geben. In Key West haben wir
im Hafen beim Spazieren gehen  einen netten Bootskäpten kennengelernt, der noch zwei Leute für eine ganztägige Splitcharter gebrauchen konnte. Es sollte ein toller Angeltag werden. Über die Fänge inkl. einiger Fotos demnächst hier mehr ! 

Liebe Grüße von Stadtmaus + Norge_Klaus


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida*

Skandal! Da machst du uns doch tatsächlich erstmal nur die Nase lang! Sofort losschreiben!!! Wir wollen Bilder sehen!!!  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## guifri (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida*

hi,

schau mal hier:

wenn du ein paar tipps für mich bzw. für die familie hast, dann antorte mir doch bite im anhängenden thread.

wie sieht es eigentlich mit sturmschäden aus??

http://anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=36011


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida*

Laß dir ruhig Zeit,ich nehme sie mir auch.
 Bin aber natürlich auch gespannt wie es dort drüben war.....

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Nick_A (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida*

Hi Klaus #h

uiuiui...zuerst einen "HEIß" machen und dann kalt hängen lassen...das ist nicht fair :c :c :c

Auf, auf...schnell den Bericht reinstellen und tolle Bilderchen!  :q

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Jirko (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida*

hallo ihr beiden #h

nen herzliches welcome back in D... schön, daß ihr wieder unter uns weilt #6 klingt schonmal nach´n aufregenden tagestrip... freu mich auf mehr #h


----------

